# hi all



## necrow (Feb 17, 2021)

ill just be posting whatever poetry or short story i happen to write, and wouldnt mind getting to know some people here


----------



## VRanger (Feb 17, 2021)

necrow said:


> ill just be posting whatever poetry or short story i happen to write, and wouldnt mind getting to know some people here




It's a great board ... welcome.  Lot's of friendly folks, lot's of helpful folks. It's a community of mutually supportive writers who come here for tips, help, and inspiration. We look forward to seeing your posts.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Feb 17, 2021)

Hello, an welcome to the forum.


----------



## druid12000 (Feb 17, 2021)

Welcome! :welcome:

Great forum, great folks and great to meet ya!


----------



## indianroads (Feb 17, 2021)

Welcome! There are a couple areas for poetry here: Poetry Challenges and  Poetry and Lyrics Workshop. Don't forget the general writing forums though.

This is a good place, enjoy!


----------



## thepancreas11 (Feb 19, 2021)

Seems like you're here for all the right reasons! There are some truly extraordinary people here. We are happy to add you to that list!


----------

